# PINK elephant :)



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

My family recently came home from a holiday in the Kruger National Park, and we came across this little guy. He's very young, they estimate him to be only a month old, if even that, and as you can see, he's an albino elephant. Its a wonder he survived this long with the heat of the sun, as albinos are very sensitive to the sun, then we saw how his family care for him - they are fierce when it came to keeping him safe (we were charged several times if we got too close), and the sweetest of all - they pack mud all over him to protect from the sun when the days at its hottest.

His life expectancy isnt as high as other elephants, but if he continues to be cared for how he is being, and learns to put mud on himself later in life, he should live a great life. Plus, hes adorable!

Who said pink elephants don't exist?


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

That is so cute!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, you are so lucky to have seen that in person. Elephants are so fascinating.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow thats so cute! Very nice to hear that his mother takes care of him properly!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwww
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Lucky you for seeing that -quite an experience. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Squeeeeee!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I'll second that Squeeeee! How cute!


----------



## zurmdahl (Feb 25, 2009)

That's so interesting how the other elephants care for him, very adorable too!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

That is just incredible to see. Luck you, and thank you for sharing the pictures.


----------



## KMR2127 (Dec 14, 2012)

He Is so cute!!! I would love to go on a sarfari and see something like that!!!!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Okay, that IS really cool and fascinating and would have been amazing to see, but..I may or may not have an irrational fear of the pink elephant scene in Dumbo. Your elephant pictures made me rather uncomfortable.. :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

yeah, you ARE lucky to have seen that. I am going to guess that it's rare to see an albino elephant. He may not make it, but such is life.

I cannot imagine seeing elephants in the wild.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

He was just too cute! I had a total girl moment "Ahhhh OMG he's soooo CUTE!!!"

An albino elephant is extremely rare, and because of the heat of the sun, they don't last very long if they aren't taken care of properly.

I can't imagine NOT seeing them in the wild tinyliny


----------

